# Stopping By To Say "hi"



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

After lurking around this forum for a long time, I finally registered. I hope you all don't mind that we are actually no Outback owners. We looked for a long time at the Outbacks, however, we finally decided on the Keystone Cougar. It is however a Keystone product. Does that count. Anyway, we enjoy this forum because of all the constructive advice and the excellent modification ideas. We came from PUX and have a couple of friends with Outbacks that are on this board, so we feel we are among friends. Hope we can join in once in a while.

For those of you that are interested, we started planning a rally with our PUX friends when we still had our Coleman Niagara for next August at Deception Pass. We would love to meet some of the folks from the Outback forum. It is the weekend of August 10-12 and I believe there are still good sites available there. Email me for more info. It will be a very casual type of thing with not a lot of planned activities. More of a get to know people and camp and have fun.

See ya around the campfire sometime.

Kelly


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome to the site


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers WACOUGAR. Glad to hear you like the content on the site. Like you said, at least you stuck with a Keystone brand -- what some will call SOB (some other brand).


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Welcome to the boards, are you any relation to the Vic & Kelly Nissan Titan owners? I would recommend as a first mod the "canadian power cord modification". See you around the campfire JR


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Howdy!


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome I also own a (SOB) but started here with an Outback.

Jeff


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, WACOUGAR!*








I'm glad you have come out of the shadows, and joined us!

Deception Pass in August, eh?... Hmm, Maybe if you were to join us at the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally next July at Zion N.P. in southern Utah, we might be persuaded to drop by Deception Pass.









Welcome aboard, Kelly!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Reggie44--That "Canadian Cord Mod" thing is very important!! The main thing is to have plenty of Sleman's Cream Ale on hand--at least that is what DH says!!! We couldn't let you have all the fun over here on the Outbackers board!

PDX Doug--We would love to go to the Rally in Utah however we can't get the time off in late June/early July. Our vacation is the last week of July and we will be in your neck of the woods--Astoria--Fort Stevens area. We would still love to see you at Deception Pass.

Kelly


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers, WACOUGAR!









Willie


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi and Welcome to Outbackers


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello you SOB user!

Welcome to Outbackers.com.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new trailer. Youâ€™re more then welcome to stick around here and provide advice and take advice.

Any PNW camper is a good camper!!


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Hello WACOUGAR!

We moved up from a PU to our OB 25RSS. Like you, I found a great deal of information on the PUX website. Good group of people all around. Same for the folks on this forum. I really appreciate the candid conversation, especially the info on the mods.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site. It is great to have you!!!

I am afraid that I won't be able to make it to Deception Pass....it might be a little far from Delaware.

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> Welcome to the site. It is great to have you!!!
> 
> I am afraid that I won't be able to make it to Deception Pass....it might be a little far from Delaware.
> 
> Gary


Come on...what's 6500-7000 miles? So, you'd have to sell your home to pay for the gas, but think of the adventure.


----------

